# Congrats Team DIYMA Member and New IASCA INAC ROOKIE CHAMPION Turbo5upra



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Title says it all. Congrats to Brian for winning rookie class at the 2012 IASCA INAC Championship.

Team DIYMA takes home another championship!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats man! Prbly best it's ever sounded.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Woot :-D 

go team us!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

well... what can I say... Thanks guys! It's been a long road. I need to be a tad bit less impulsive and learn to get my tune on. Mic- thanks again. Bowdown- we've come a long way in the past year and to think it started with a pair of planar mids screwed to the pillar for a trial run 

Req- you suck for moving . I need to make this weekend up to Rustbuketgrl so I need to borrow the beach in front of your place since we didn't get to use Daytonas. 

Rest of team DIYma *hugs* thanks! 


Tintbox it was just a hug not an invite to cuddle lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true. The car has alot of natural potential.. but if you leave the equipment in long enough to tune it.. it's amazing what you can do with what you have. Glad to hear it went so well down there for a grass roots competitor. 

Any other scores?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> This is true. The car has alot of natural potential.. but if you leave the equipment in long enough to tune it.. it's amazing what you can do with what you have. Glad to hear it went so well down there for a grass roots competitor.
> 
> Any other scores?


yeah.... alot  I couldn't even began to tell who did what tho!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well now that you know what to tune for save it.. and then start messing with new presets to learn how it got there.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats mang, it was great meeting/hanging out with you and I appreciate you letting me listen to your car as well. You seem to have a really solid starting point with your system and believe me when I say, it will only get better from here on!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

WTG Brian. Thanks for making the trip to Rep for Team Diyma.

Chuck


----------

